# Lekarze > Forum chirurgiczne >  Rozcięty łuk brwiowy

## jax1992

Witam, w sobotę doznałem rozcięcia łuku brwiowego, nie krwawił jakoś bardzo więc nie udałem się z tym na pogotowie, dołączam zdjęcie jak łuk wyglądał w niedziele. Czy to kwalifikowało się do szycia? Jeśli tak czy da się coś jeszcze po tych 3 dniach z tym zrobić? Może mi sie wydaje ale zauważyłem jakby rana zaczęła się poszerzać. Z góry dziękuję za odpowiedź.

----------


## jax1992



----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

bez obaw, miałem kiedyś na sylwestra podobnie rozcięty ale mocniej, i nie szyli tylko plasterki założyli tak żeby ściągało rane, ale one i tak za wiele nie dały bo sie odklejały co jakiś czas, też mialem wrażenie że sie poszerza - przy gojeniu, nawet dzwonilem juz po chirurgach - dokladnie w tym etapie co Ty teraz jesteś,
Chirurg mi powiedział że w tym momencie już nic nie ma co robić, ew. po zagojeniu można usunąć bliznę o ile będzie ale często w ogóle tego później nie widać w tym miejscu.
Wierzyć mi sie w to nie chciało i byłem pewny, że bedzie blizna i w ogóle.
Po dwóch miesiącach nie pamietałem że coś tam w ogóle było, także bez obaw  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

kurfa... jak ja wam strasznie będe zazxdrościł.. ja chce sobie rozciąć. Czemu się to nie dzieje?

----------

